# Seeking disabled-accessible Haunts for inclusion in online list



## rwolfe (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey all, I run a wheelchair- and disabled-accessible haunt in Toronto, Canada. I'd like to compile a list of accessible haunts (home or commercial both accepted) so disabled folks* can find haunts that will work for them. It can be immensely difficult for disabled folks to find haunts they can attend because so many haunts have twisty, non-wheelchair-accessible passages, or use strobes or sirens or other props that are difficult for those with a variety of medical conditions, etc.

If you have a Haunt that is accessible and/or know of a haunt that's accessible, please let me know about it at http://frolicshaunt.com/add-a-haunt/ so I can add it to the list. I'm happy to add listings worldwide, this isn't Canada-specific or anything.  The bigger we can get this list, the more useful a resource it will be for disabled folks who love Halloween fun!

* As a disabled person myself, I use Identity-First Language (disabled person) as versus Person-First Language (people with disabilities); if you prefer PFL, just mentally substitute it.


----------

